# The New Improved Invitation Only Armstrong thread.



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

If you're not on the list you're not coming in.


----------



## Hont (22 Oct 2012)

See now I'm just going to post to see if I'm on the list.


----------



## Thomk (22 Oct 2012)

* Thomk*
*THE LIST*


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2012)

If Carlsberg did racing threads ..........


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

Hont said:


> See now I'm just going to post to see if I'm on the list.


Er, let me just check .... H... o... Hont. Yup.

Welcome to the tread.


----------



## raindog (22 Oct 2012)

I'm not coming in anyway.
Oh bugger, too late......


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

Crackle said:


> If Carlsberg did racing threads ..........


Yup, your name's on the list Crackle. Welcome.


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

Thomk said:


> * Thomk*
> *THE LIST*


 
Yes, welcome in.


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> I'm not coming in anyway.
> Oh bugger, too late......


 
No....You're not......

Oh, hold on, sorry, you're over the page!

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Hont (22 Oct 2012)

Congratulations to Greg Lemond. Once again the USA's only Tour de France winner.


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

I know! I just sent him a message on FaeceBook.


----------



## tigger (22 Oct 2012)

Am I allowed in?


----------



## thom (22 Oct 2012)

For me, the keystone of LA is dealt with save for the now technical details of result reallocation.
What is left now is how to address the other people implicated. Supposedly the redacted names to people in USADA's report are:







Savoldelli won the Giro in 2005 - still within the statute of limitations of 8 years ?
Bobby Julich - how long to remain at SKY
Heras - already lost a GT title
Matt White - lost job
Ekimov - new manager at Katusha
Rasmussen - beyond joke
Horner, Popo - ....

What will the Danish autorities/UCI do about Bjarne Riis after Tyler's book ?

How much will the Ferrari case overlap ?

*Maybe the thread title should replace Armstrong with USADA ?*

Edit : thanks for letting me in ;-)


----------



## 007fair (22 Oct 2012)

I need to know if I'm on the list. Would be a hightlight of my life if I am.


----------



## thom (22 Oct 2012)

Oakley drop LA btw


----------



## Shadow (22 Oct 2012)

Isn't this thread in the wrong forum because this is 'Pro Cycling and Racing' and LA is not allowed to do either?!!


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

tigger said:


> Am I allowed in?


Yes, Hi, welcome.


007fair said:


> I need to know if I'm on the list. Would be a hightlight of my life if I am.


 
I cant see your name here ...... OO7fair, OO7fair..... nah.

Oh _00_7? - Silly me.


----------



## Hont (22 Oct 2012)

Hont said:


> Congratulations to Greg Lemond. Once again the USA's only Tour de France winner.


Have they taken away his third place in 2009 as well? If so that makes Bradley Wiggins the first British man to gain the TdF podium both 3 years before and at the same time 3 months after winning it. I can feel a pub quiz question coming on.


----------



## thom (22 Oct 2012)

Hont said:


> Have they taken away his third place in 2009 as well? If so that makes Bradley Wiggins the first British man to gain the TdF podium both 3 years before and at the same time 3 months after winning it. I can feel a pub quiz question coming on.


Not yet - they said something about his 2009 results not being covered but surely they'll remove them next week too...

Edit : A link to the UCI's decision

Double Edt ... it actually looks like they are gone. 2009 mention must have been about whether he was doping then:

*Summary: *

The UCI will not appeal the reasoned decision of USADA in the case of Lance
Armstrong.
The UCI will recognize and implement the reasoned decision of USADA.
The UCI will disqualify all competitive results achieved by Mr Armstrong from 1 August 1998 thereon; the sporting consequences of such disqualification on the rankings to be discussed by the UCI Management Committee during an upcoming extraordinary meeting.


----------



## thom (22 Oct 2012)

Also interesting last section, point b) :
Over to you, Lance. Will you fight in CAS now ?

*2. Recognition and implementation of the USADA decision *
UCI will recognize and implement the decision of USADA, which implies that all competitive results achieved by Mr Armstrong in cycling since August 1, 1998 will be disqualified, including his seven Tour de France wins. 
This recognition is subject to the following: 

The recognition does not alter UCI’s position on the issue of the statute of limitations as exposed above;
*The recognition also depends on whether Mr Armstrong or WADA will appeal USADA’s decision to CAS. If Mr Armstrong or WADA appeals to CAS, the UCI must wait until CAS delivers its award: the USADA decision might be overruled in whole or in part by CAS. *


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2012)

Shouldn't we stop talking about him now? He's officially out of competition*** forever so let's just forget about him and let him fade from our memories like a bad dream!




*** Mind you, I imagine his idea of _quality time_ spent with his son probably goes something like this ...


----------



## Oldspice (22 Oct 2012)

I would like to confess to taking various drugs on occasions Buttercup syrup and Benylin. But i did not partake in Night Nurse.


----------



## yello (22 Oct 2012)

Move along now please people. It's all over. Nothing to see here.


----------



## johnr (22 Oct 2012)

1. Am I in?
2. Any word from SCS - the insurance people if I've got the acronym wrong!


----------



## beastie (22 Oct 2012)

Permission to come aboard?


----------



## thom (22 Oct 2012)

David Millar on radio 5 at about 5.15 if anyone is interested


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Shouldn't we stop talking about him now? He's officially out of competition*** forever so let's just forget about him and let him fade from our memories like a bad dream!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ColinJ walks up to the head of the queue, hops over the red rope and wanders straight in to the VIP area of the thread.

Welcome ColinJ.


----------



## yello (22 Oct 2012)

I'm confused.... where do I post? Here? Or the other improved thread?

Anyways, SCA will "ask" for their $7.5 million back....



> SCA's lawyer Jeffrey M. Tillotson told BBC Sport: "We will make a formal demand for return of funds."
> He added: "If this is not successful, we will initiate formal legal proceedings against Mr Armstrong in five business days (Monday 29 October)."


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/20029617

...will Armstrong contest that one I wonder? Has he "moved on" on this matter too? Or simply write a cheque (or check as the case may be)


----------



## johnr (22 Oct 2012)

yello said:


> I'm confused.... where do I post? Here? Or the other improved thread?
> 
> Anyways, SCA will "ask" for their $7.5 million back....
> 
> ...


 Thanks.

I heard that on the World Service too. The same bulletin said TdF were asking for their money back too - no lawyers yet!


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2012)

Ahem, is there anyone there? Am I in yet?


----------



## Red Light (22 Oct 2012)

Oh look I'm in. I must be on the list. Well I never


----------



## 007fair (22 Oct 2012)

Red Light said:


> Oh look I'm in. I must be on the list. Well I never


well _I_ never either. I thought it was designed specifically to keep you out ! So if not you ... who?


----------



## Alun (22 Oct 2012)

johnr said:


> 1. Am I in?
> 2. Any word from SCS - the insurance people if I've got the acronym wrong!


Yes, your sofa will be delivered next Wednesday, any time between 8.30am and 2.00pm


----------



## Red Light (22 Oct 2012)

007fair said:


> well _I_ never either. I thought it was designed specifically to keep you out ! So if not you ... who?


 
Please accept my resignation. I don't want to belong to any club that will accept people like me as a member


----------



## Alun (22 Oct 2012)

Hont said:


> Have they taken away his third place in 2009 as well? If so that makes Bradley Wiggins the first British man to gain the TdF podium both 3 years before and at the same time 3 months after winning it. I can feel a pub quiz question coming on.


Not if Christian Prudhomme has his way, and the results aren't reassigned.


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

Noooooo! Who left the frickin door unattended ??!


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

yello said:


> I'm confused.... where do I post? Here? Or the other improved thread?
> 
> Anyways, SCA will "ask" for their $7.5 million back....
> 
> ...


The improved thread was working well but had a jeans and trainers door policy. This is more exclusive dont you know.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Oct 2012)

Sycophants here, anyone with a different opinion form the "Omerta" on the other thread?


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

Damn.


----------



## Speicher (22 Oct 2012)




----------



## Red Light (22 Oct 2012)

mickle said:


> Noooooo! Who left the frickin door unattended ??!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2012)

We can smoke here, can't we?


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> We can smoke here, can't we?


Kippers?


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

Speicher said:


>


Yay! Break out the Babysham.


----------



## Red Light (22 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> We can smoke here, can't we?


 
Not dope though.


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2114281, member: 45"]Can I come in if I give you a free bag?[/quote]
Yes. Id like one of those posh Brooks jobs thanks.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> I would like to confess to taking various drugs on occasions Buttercup syrup and Benylin. But i did not partake in Night Nurse.


 
You are Tim Henman AICMFP


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2012)

Just in case anyone has forgotten...


rules said:


> Inappropriate conduct - Don't insult, bully, undermine, stalk, flame, troll, bait or otherwise harass other members of CycleChat



There have been several posts removed from this thread. There will be several posters removed from the thread if the behaviour repeats.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Oct 2012)

Is it a condition of entry to have "partaken" of a night nurse? In the best possible taste, of course.


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> Just in case anyone has forgotten...


What are you insinuating Norm?


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2012)

There was not meant to be any insinuations at all, i thought it was fairly unsubtle. 

Any further direct personal attacks on other CCers will result in further moderating actions, which can include exclusion from threads or, if they continue across CylceChat, exclusion from the boards.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2012)

Anybody who studied my own racing career would draw the conclusion that my performances were only possible because I used doping products. I would like to state now that I have never taken tranquilisers in my life.


----------



## just jim (22 Oct 2012)

Yer ignore list. That's yer door policy right there.

G'night - it's been a satisfactory day - a nice white space where 7 titles once were. A kind of visual purgatory as described on the radio this morning (perhaps Limbo is a better term) which should serve as a potent anti- doping symbol for the young team. Can't say it'll work for sure, but there it is.

"It is not the end, or the beginning of the end, but it is the end of the beginning".

Now, if Armstrong were ever to sit down with CBS and do a Tyler style tell-all I'll be listening, perhaps even spare a bit of sympathy. But I can't see that happening soon.

I'm glad I'm not him today.


----------



## Nearly there (22 Oct 2012)

If your not on the list can you still get in if you know someone on the list


----------



## Oldspice (22 Oct 2012)

Will the OP be organising the jumble sale, to collect money for Mr Armstrong's legal team?
I have a box load of these to donate.


----------



## Crosstrailer (23 Oct 2012)

johnr said:


> 1. Am I in?
> 2. Any word from SCS - the insurance people if I've got the acronym wrong!


 
SCS want nothing to do with Pharmstrong and have cancelled his sofa order

PS Am I in ?


----------



## DogTired (23 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> Will the OP be organising the jumble sale, to collect money for Mr Armstrong's legal team?
> I have a box load of these to donate.


 
Do you have any in yellow? If so I'll take seven.


----------



## Smurfy (23 Oct 2012)

I've seen a leaked copy of the list, and I don't care to be party to anything that would accept me as a participant. Please remove me from the list immediately!


----------



## PpPete (23 Oct 2012)

Anyone do me a TUE so I can be let in ? .... I, er, used a cortisone cream on my nether regions the other day.


----------



## Davidc (23 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> I would like to confess to taking various drugs on occasions Buttercup syrup and Benylin. But i did not partake in Night Nurse.


I take 6 different drugs every day (see avatar). At least one of them is performance degrading. Am I banned from here?


----------



## DogTired (23 Oct 2012)

Davidc said:


> I take 6 different drugs every day (see avatar).


 
Are several of them for beard growth because that is a cracker!


----------



## Bollo (23 Oct 2012)

Davidc said:


> I take 6 different drugs every day (see avatar). At least one of them is performance degrading. Am I banned from here?


Getafix - the Michele Ferrari of Gaul.


----------



## asterix (23 Oct 2012)

Oh no I _don't_ take drugs, only magic potion to defeat the Romans. It's a responsible job and someone has to do it.


----------



## Davidc (23 Oct 2012)

asterix said:


> Oh no I _don't_ take drugs, only magic potion to defeat win the TdF Romans. It's a responsible job and someone has to do it.


Exactly the correct response on a Lance Armstrong thread!


----------



## BJH (24 Oct 2012)

Is Red Light coming in?


----------



## BJH (24 Oct 2012)

BJH said:


> Is Red Light coming in?



Great stuff, found you now.


----------



## Orbytal (26 Oct 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_65LLafsa9g


----------



## doctornige (16 Nov 2012)

I have read a fair bit lately ... old autobiographies, a bit of press, films etc, and I am going soft on Lance. I am not looking to pick a fight because everyone has their own view. This is the only place I can sensible air mine. My opinion (which counts for nothing in the scheme of things) is that Lance was cycling at a time when doping had reached peak which has been building since just post-Coppi. I don't think it is possible to look at any race result or championship jersey from that time onward without wondering what might have been in the winner's veins. For that reason, I don't think it's fair to isolate Armstrong as a pariah. 

Next, I understand that cheating in sport is something that happens a lot. I am not talking solely about drugs here, but also fouling. A pro football player or a Six Nations Rugby player is expected to foul. They are ASKED to do it, and they comply. They get a red card, not a 2 year ban. No results are reversed on post-hoc evidence (Diego Maradona, you cheating, little turd). For that reason, I think that the penalties in cycling are harsh, but if that is what the UCI wants, then fine, however wiping the results doesn't make a ton of sense in the context of what is going on it other sports. 

Additionally, anyone in the pro peloton has to work hard to be there. Lance was a fit, strong athlete at the top of his game. Given that the rest of the peloton was also doping (with some notable exceptions), the fact that he rose to the top speaks something of his basic physical capability. For that reason, I still think he is a bloody good cyclist. 

Finally, I think that pro cycling holds charm as a sport to follow for a host of reasons, but one of them is the idea of heroes and villains. I don' think there are many sports aside from Mexican wrestling where we can hold such partisan views with genuine passion and thereby enhance our enjoyment of the spectacle that is the global pro peloton. Long may it prosper.

I hope beyond anything that pro cycling can rise out of this.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> *I have read a fair bit lately* ... old autobiographies, a bit of press, films etc, and I am going soft on Lance. I am not looking to pick a fight because everyone has their own view. This is the only place I can sensible air mine. My opinion (which counts for nothing in the scheme of things) is that Lance was cycling at a time when doping had reached peak which has been building since just post-Coppi. I don't think it is possible to look at any race result or championship jersey from that time onward without wondering what might have been in the winner's veins. For that reason, I don't think it's fair to isolate Armstrong as a pariah.


 
Armstrong should be treated as a pariah, irrespective of the charges against him, the man manipulated the press, the fans, and other riders.. He was simply not a good person.
He destroyed peoples business, he destroyed reputations and he destroyed cycling careers.

You say you have read a fair bit lately, have you by any chance read anything from the people he screwed over such as Filippo Simeoni... His evidence in the case tells the story of Armstrong, the man, the cyclist, the shitbag.
http://d3epuodzu3wuis.cloudfront.net/TRANSLATION+Simeoni+Witness+Statement.pdf

Karma gets you if your a shitbag and that is what makes Lance a pariah imho not anything else.


----------



## 007fair (16 Nov 2012)

I am not in for a fight either. But I think your view does not consider the following:
Lance _organised_ the team drug taking. Anyone who didn't comply could not stay in the team. He created an unfair playing field for those wanting to compete honestly. That could be the worst of thing about it.
Anyone who spoke out against it was seemingly ostricised from the peloton and although not all Lances doing he did play a big part in it.
Lance kicked it all off the year after the festina affair when cycling was supposed to be having a fresh start. Lance saw that as an 'opportunity'.
Taking drugs secretively is not the same as hauling someone down on the field of play. (I hated Suarez hand ball in the world cup .. but at least it was out in the open)
Lance's natural hemacrotic (?) level meant he benefited more than most from EPO
He was a bully to those who were actually just trying to be honest - is _that_ not the worst of it ?
He deny's everything.. even with the mountain of evidence right behind him he persist to acknowledge its existence - maybe _thats_ the worst thing of all?

I agree - He was probably a great rider anyway. Others did dope for sure. I am all for a strong competitive attitude - just within the rules. 

But at some point the bottom line is - 'are drugs OK in sport or not?'. You have to come down on one side or the other, and if they are not Ok, then he is a cheat and he does not deserve sympathy. He doesn't seem all that bothered about what people think to be fair. I would have more sympathy now if he owned up - I think 

And his Charity ... He can charge what he likes because of his name, which was wrongfully gained. Doesn't make me feel warm towards him !
From it he can garner public sympathy and loyalty, but theres something Jimmy Saville like about that, no? 


I think cycling will be fighting this issue for ever. 
Someone today looking at what Lance has done and ended up as - would it put everyone off drugs ? I'm not so sure .. Given his current stance he is in a way still encouraging people to take the risk.


----------



## just jim (19 Nov 2012)

I agree with most of what you've written, apart from Armstrong being a "great rider anyway". There is no way of knowing since he was so steeped in doping culture and methodology. That's the sad part of the story - the not knowing.


----------



## doctornige (19 Nov 2012)

007, I should have added to my post that the thing that irks me about LA is the bullying and blatant lying. That bit is not so good.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Nov 2012)

It's a miracle he ever got to the moon.


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2012)

(a) This is the wrong thread for Armstrong discussions, in that Mickle started it as a joke just to irritate two irritant potsers

(b) We've done these arguments ad nauseam on the other two threads for 200 pages - do we really have to go back to square one and start discussing whether he was guilty, they were all at it etc

(c) Where on earth have some of you been for the last few months!!!!????

(d) Feel free to carry on until some new revelations drag the rest of us back in!


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Nov 2012)

rich p said:


> (a) This is the wrong thread for Armstrong discussions, in that Mickle started it as a joke just to irritate two irritant potsers
> 
> (b) We've done these arguments ad nauseam on the other two threads for 200 pages - do we really have to go back to square one and start discussing whether he was guilty, they were all at it etc
> 
> ...


so, Rich, what you're trying to say is that Lance doped. Do you have any evidence for that?


----------



## BJH (9 Jan 2013)

This needs bumping, just watched a programme about a guy who died recently, turns out he reckons he was the first man on the moon - can you believe he would tell lies about that.
He's going to go on Oprah now and say that Buzz Lightyear and the Russians were going to make the same claim so he just had to do it too, but he was much better than them anyway.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (9 Jan 2013)

Yahoo



> _Next Thursday, Lance Armstrong is going to appear on Oprah Winfrey's TV show to talk about his ban from cycling. The interview is scheduled to last 90 minutes._
> _It seems a long time, but if, as expected, he is coming clean about his years of doping, he'll need every minute of that hour and a half to apologise to the hundreds of people he has bullied._
> _.._
> _Armstrong's lawyer would only cryptically tell the Times, "I do not know about [coming clean]. I suppose anything is possible, for sure."_
> ...


 
'Cycling is a dirty sport' .

No,_ pro cycling_ is (was?) a dirty sport. Maybe some amateurs have confessions to make, but for the rest of us who like to get out on our bikes, those who should be our heroes, those at the top of the game just let us down, time and again.


----------



## Psyclist (10 Jan 2013)

Top ten reasons you should forget about Lance. - That's about my opinion on it


----------



## Boris Bajic (15 Jan 2013)

I have no strong opinions about Lance Armstrong, but I am compelled to gatecrash any 'invitation only' thread that I see.

I notice that I'm late and the better wine has all gone.

That might be the story of my life.


----------

